# Anyone else resolve to knit only from their stash this year?



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I only fell off the wagon once... darn KnitPicks!


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

That is a great idea !! Just how sensible would that be ? .... Of course that means, that I could never read this forum again, check out the 'pictures' here, drive by a yarn shop, and, and, and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I made the same resolution about a week ago: after finishing a cardigan I'd knit dishcloths made from yarn in my stash, then stitch them together into an afghan. My willpower collapsed yesterday when I bought some fine white thread and super-thin needles off the Internet--now I want to learn to make doilies!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I did that before Christmas, and it really was a blast to revisit things I've had for so long! I have used my gift card to the LYS that I got for Christmas, but I am currently resolved to keep working with just what I have until most (if not all) of it is gone...I have to stay away from Knit Picks too!


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

izzy said:


> That is a great idea !! Just how sensible would that be ? .... Of course that means, that I could never read this forum again, check out the 'pictures' here, drive by a yarn shop, and, and, and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


uhhh yea thats what I ...darn it.. my stash is HUGE and I swore when I went to MD S&W that i wouldnt buy a thing... well I only spent $100 so thats okay right?

Stashes are like rabbits - they multipy when you arent looking!

oh and lets know even discuss knit picks. got my new catalogue today.....OMG


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

I was going to do that, and then.... someone posted a site with yarns from the yarn paradise site, so, I am tempted.


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

I was going to do that, and then.... someone posted a site with yarns from the yarn paradise site, so, I am tempted.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

izzy said:


> .... Of course that means, that I could never read this forum again, check out the 'pictures' here, drive by a yarn shop, and, and, and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


now, now ... i'm doing fine hanging out here, if fact I think it will help me think of brilliant, creative uses for my hodgepodge stash.

I can now actually walk into my LYS and go 'oh yeah that's yarn' look around and leave.

But oh, that catalog from KnitPicks...shortly after the resolution it came in the mail in Jan and I got suck into a kit. The Woodlands Winter Mitten kit, to make 6 pairs of color stranded mittern. My daughter and I are sharing the kit, but still!!!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I swore that I would not buy any yarn this year till I knit through a tote of yarn. I went through all my yarn, and what do you know...I gave away a huge plastic bag of yarn. I had an empty tote. I had to order some yarn to fill it up.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> I swore that I would not buy any yarn this year till I knit through a tote of yarn. I went through all my yarn, and what do you know...I gave away a huge plastic bag of yarn. I had an empty tote. I had to order some yarn to fill it up.


Giving the stuff away and/or donating the excess may be the smartest move at all. No one wants to waste materials, but heck most of us could knit until Doomsday and still not use up all our stash!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes that was one of my new year's resolutions but them I discovered alpaca yarn and sock yarn! Happy knitting.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm sorry...I just don't think I have enough will-power to do that. No way...I'm taking classes at Webs and after each class....I'm in so much trouble!!!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

no :hunf:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

but ... but.. my stash is sooo tiny , im afraid i shall have to build it up before i can make that resolution , and i shall have to do it quickly ! My husband recieved a letter at his work stating that the supply of cotton will be gone by July due to all of the flooding ! This means i gotta build my stash now ! i only have one shelf of yarn ! has anyone else heard this?


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

yes me I haave aa garage full and the car don't fit


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, I can make the resolution but it doesn't mean I have to keep it right? When I travel, I like to look up quilt and yarn shops where I'm going. And if I see something I know I wouldn't find at home, I can't leave it there!


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> yes me I haave aa garage full and the car don't fit


ROFLMAO


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I may be dumb, but I'm not stupid. I am not about to make a resolution that is impossible to keep! Besides, KnitPicks did come yesterday. 

I have, however, made a deal with myself where I have to finish a UFO before I can start a new big project - unless I start a small project that is finished by the end of the week.. So I have done a boatload of smaller projects for the granddaughters and a lot of charity knitting lately. 

I did resolve to use up all leftover baby yarn for charity and I did a -ccomlish this except for a few bright tidbits that are marked for knitted flowers. I am going to use up all my wool ease leftovers for military charities as soon I finish the sheep afgahn (1 block to redo and border) so that I don't have to go out and buy more.

I gave away about 40 skeins of Fun Fur to a friend so she could knit scarves for Christmas presents.

That is as good as I can do for now, but I AM making a real effort to plan something for the yarns I have on hand. After all, I do have to make some room for the new ones I can't resist......


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

i totally agree my will power is just not strong enough lol


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

wordancer said:


> I only fell off the wagon once... darn KnitPicks!


That KnitPicks will do it to you everytime!! I just got the new catalog and I'm being tempted too.


----------



## Linda Slack (Mar 13, 2011)

My front hall closet and a closet in a spare bedroom are full of yarn. I have 3 projects going now and will finish them. I am so proud of my stash! I have tried not to buy more. It's almost impossible. I'll try to stay away from the yarn shop if I know someone else is trying. I need support. Ha A whole year? hummm What else am I going to do with my 40% coupons from Michaels and Hobby Lobby?


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

my hubby doesnt realize how largemy stash is, I keep it hidden in pretty hat boxes
he just told me if I see yarn I like to go ahead and purchase it

PLUS I just started to weave so I need to work on that yarn stash as well


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

you ladies are funny!! thanks for the giggle! my daughter just told me she's coming to visit in august....her old room is now my Yarn Room....guess i'll have to stash my stash somewhere....


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

mjp362 said:


> you ladies are funny!! thanks for the giggle! my daughter just told me she's coming to visit in august....her old room is now my Yarn Room....guess i'll have to stash my stash somewhere....


cant she sleep on the couch? LOL


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

That would be like making a new year's resolution...it would only be a matter of time before I broke it. And probably not a lot of time, at that. : )


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

71bear said:


> mjp362 said:
> 
> 
> > you ladies are funny!! thanks for the giggle! my daughter just told me she's coming to visit in august....her old room is now my Yarn Room....guess i'll have to stash my stash somewhere....
> ...


she's bringing her husband too, besides, that's where i knit!! lol


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been making small rugs using a size 50 needles and eight strands together. I've made two and the pile is considerably smaller. I only have eight projects going now so I feel pretty good about my stash!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I think if we all gave away some of our stash to charity or senior homes that might be looking for free yarn, it MAY help.
I am busy as I can be trying to knit afghans and baby blankets from my stash. Made the 4H one last weekend. That helped. Took a pounder to do the edging on the squares and the finished edge.
Now I am knitting scarfs for the winter, using old leftovers from my stash. I hope if I can get 20 scarfs completed I can tuck them away for my BFF Kindergarten class for the winter. And maybe get 20 hats made and that may empty ONE tote of stash.
Love the idea of 50 needles and 8 strands. WOW WOW WOW
And I think my taste is yarns is changing. So this is a great way to clean out and make way for some alpaca that I have fallen in love with, And sock yarns also.

But I can be tempted very easily.

So what time shall we meet at AC Moore/ Michaels? HobbyLobby tomorrow?? LOL
Linda


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

What people do that? Never not as long as there are 40% off coupons from Michales and JoAnns. Do they have a 12 step program for yarnaholics?


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I have a stash of yarn that i keep well preserved in bags that I buy blankets in and then I put them down the bedhead side of our bed where they are not on show. I also put my finished projects in a bag like this and store in the same way. I do this in the spare bedroom down the side on the wall. This protects the wall as well...well that's my excuse anyway. I will still be getting more yarn when I see the right colors and styles it calls my name as I walk by...LOL


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I have a stash of yarn that i keep well preserved in bags that I buy blankets in and then I put them down the bedhead side of our bed where they are not on show. I also put my finished projects in a bag like this and store in the same way. I do this in the spare bedroom down the side on the wall. This protects the wall as well...well that's my excuse anyway. I will still be getting more yarn when I see the right colors and styles it calls my name as I walk by...LOL


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

my friend owns a wool shop so when yarns discontinue my cupboards fill up.also when nice new yarns come in .have started to knit my stash .also have picked up my hooks again


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Just once is once enough to break a resolution. That's why I never resolve not to buy yarn.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Just once is once enough to break a resolution. That's why I never resolve not to buy yarn.


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

I resolved to use my stash unless I need something specific. Also, to finish my ufo's. (un finished objects)


----------



## MuldersMum (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, as i have taken over two rooms now, but still buying yarn but only on "holidays".


----------



## countryjackie (Mar 26, 2011)

I haven't gotten to that point yet, but I have resolved not to purchase any yarn unless I absolutely need it for a project I am currently doing -- no buying because it is on sale or I like the looks of the yarn. Also, I have to use up some of my stash yarn before I can purchase anything for a new project.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I found a good deal on yarn at the Salvation Army. I bought 16 skeins of Blarney Woolen Mills Made in Ireland for 1.00. I don't have any sock yarn in the house so I need to go out and buy some. I have lots of worsted weight yarn to make 2 needle socks (tube socks.) I am going over to A C Moore to buy some sock yarn today.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm probably one of the few who can say they will definitely be knitting only from their stash this year. The Ben Franklin Craft store in my neighborhood had a going out of business sale...50% off and I think I bought about half the yarn they had!!! It's about to take over my apartment!!! But I have every color imaginable....plus enough to make several sweaters. About wiped out my cc but hey....what a deal???Right?
June


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

since learnuing to knit last year, my "taste" in yarn has so changed. Now i love to knit with alpaca and llama. 
I got rid of any yarn that had (dreadful) acrylic in it


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope -- I'm retiring June of next year -- gotta take advantage of the monies coming in until then


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a persona; set of "rules" that I am going to try to follow:

I will finish 2 WIPs or UFOs before I start a new project.

I will do two new projects from the stash before buying more yarn.

I hope I can follow my own rules and that I can finish what I have started and reduce the stash and still--just once in a while--get to buy some new yarn!

Karen


----------



## carapetunia (Apr 24, 2011)

golden girl said:


> Nope -- I'm retiring June of next year -- gotta take advantage of the monies coming in until then


My stash is fits the acronym "sable" exactly: "stash availability beyond life expectancy." I have tried the resolutions and failed in the past due often to the sentiments in this post. Now I am retired and perhaps now is the time to only use what I have. I took one step closer this winter by deciding only to buy for specific projects and that was hard enough.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I, too, fell off the wagon. Ordered a Mary Ann Gebhardt teddy bear pattern and the alpaca yarn to make it. No, not enough yarn for 1 bear, but, hog that I am, I ordered enough for 3 bears!!!


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

carapetunia said:


> golden girl said:
> 
> 
> > Nope -- I'm retiring June of next year -- gotta take advantage of the monies coming in until then
> ...


You are just way too funny with your acronym.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Now you are asking way too much? How dare you say I can't buy and use yarn this year. Is there a 12 step program for that? I can't go anywhere the sells yarn and not hit the yarn aisle.


----------



## nanswoolies (Apr 30, 2011)

I started out pretty good knitting and crocheting from my stash only. I have a HUGE stash! I fell off the wagon when Michaels had their clearance sale last week. I am now knitting and crocheting things for a craft show in the fall.
We will be traveling this summer and I have the motorhome loaded with all my yarn and fabric.I will also be knitting for the grandkids when we get there.Hopefully I will make a dent in my stash and will be able to reoriganize my yarn room when we get back in the fall!
Happy knitting and crocheting everyone!
Renate


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm trying to knit from the stash, but only because the man refuses to buy more yarn after that one(or six)really good sale


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

ARGH!! I've made that resolution so many times and failed failed failed!! I can't resist a sale.. I can't resist ordering from KnitPicks at 3am! 
At least I haven't bought as much quilting fabric lately! Of course..there is no more room in my house for anything!!Is there a 12 step program for obsessive crafters? I long for the empty spaces, the uncluttered simplicity of shelves with books on them that don't have a ball of yarn or something in front of them.My corners in the living room are crowded with baskets of colorful yarn!.....

Okay here I go again. I will NOT buy yarn in the month of JUNE. One step at a time!


----------



## dchecks (May 5, 2011)

I did, but then discovered drop spindling. Now I'm addicted to spinning. So...in a way, I'm only knitting from my stash. Am I cheating???


----------



## tatter (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, I vowed that recently and am trying to use my stash to make mittens to give to schools to pass out to kids that need them. I have been thinking about Christmas presents though and may buy some new yarn for those projects. Sounds like a good excuse, LOL.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

How do you order the cataloge from knit piks?


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

sam07671. I ordered on line then began receiving the catalogs automatically. You can probably go KnitPicks.com and request a catalog. A word of warning....it can be a trap for yarn addicts. I like to buy the yarn that I dye myself from them. They have a lot of beautiful sock yarns,etc.

http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting.cfm

I think they might be my favorite online store.


----------



## lllyons (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes but i have no will power....LLL


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Knit Picks has a catalog? Ohhhh, I luvs catalogs. I'm off like a bunny to ask for one.



71bear said:


> izzy said:
> 
> 
> > That is a great idea !! Just how sensible would that be ? .... Of course that means, that I could never read this forum again, check out the 'pictures' here, drive by a yarn shop, and, and, and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> ...


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

For the last 3 years in a row, that has been my new years resolution. In 2008 I made it all the way to November before I caved and bought something from my LYS. 2009, I made it to August. In 2010. I "needed" something in January...sigh...I promised myself that i would knit through my entire stash beofre I turn 60 ( Aug, '12), and then I will go out and buy myself 60 pounds of yarn. I know I meant 60 skeins, but 60 pounds???? LOL!! Actually, it was just a joke to see the reaction from my DH...he is so patient with my hoard of yarn!! LOL! Maureen


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

that sounds like me, I could knit for a long time and not run out. But like the rest of you ladies, yarn is a weakness. But one day my daughter in law wanted to know if I wanted a garbage bag full of yarn that was for her grand mother. I was like a kid at christmas with all the yarn. I have used a lot but still have much more. So scarfs and hats I can make for a long time. I try to buy only yarn for baby blankets. Then one day I hope to make a scrap baby blanket with all the extras. So needless to say I have yarn all over the house.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

out of site but never out of mind!!


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

that sounds like me, gosh we crafters all sound alike. there could be a lot worse things we do. At least we all stay out of trouble. But my sewing room sounds a lot like what you described.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

My friend and I made this promise to each other last January, over a year later, my stash is getting pretty well used. I have now resorted to going to her house and taking items from her stash for some of my projects. We promised not to buy anything new until BOTH our stashes were down to one plastic tub's worth. It is really fun to see my going down and to raid hers. The best part is I have made some great gifts and my favorite charities are reaping the rewards of my resolve


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

that is what I did while on vacation in Colorado. I found this neat little yarn shop and my souvienir (probably mispelled) was a set of wooden needles. I use thim for my dish cloths. What a treasure for me. They were a bit pricey but that was a gift to myself.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I've tried that but I keep finding projects that require a yarn I don't have. Can't understand why that happens. LOL


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

you are right what else can we buy with those 40% coupons. I agree with you fully.


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

and look there is an ad right on this thread from Michaels! OH NO


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

When I have a project in mind, I always go to my stash first. If nothing presents itself then I look at catalogs and finally go to the yarn shop. Sometimes this delayed 'gratification' helps the poctetbook and sometimes it doesn't. However, I never buy yarn without a project in mind.


----------



## JaniceB (Apr 18, 2011)

As long as you mostly use yarn from your stash, I think that you can give yourself permission for an occassional small purchase I've been finishing off projects that have been started and were hanging around for a while. And I went through the stash and have a big bag of yarn to donate to my guild's yarn auction. And whenever I go through the stash, I always find a project that I want to start. It's almost like buying something new.


----------



## Linda Slack (Mar 13, 2011)

You ladies are so funny. I wish I could go yarn shopping with some of you. I laughed so hard I started up my asthma coughing. I can just picture your stashes. Similar to my own in the same places. My husband just shakes his head in wonder.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, that's what I resolved to do quite a long time ago (I have a huge stash!). I have basically been able to do that EXCEPT if I am doing a special project for a gift and I need a particular kind of yarn to complete it. I must get my stash down. It's a struggle not to buy more yarn though. There's so many pretty kinds of yarn to buy! Let's face it - yarn is an addiction!


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

Ca you knit doilies? I have never seen one. I love doilies but tought they had to be crocheted. i would love to try one if you can.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

71bear said:


> izzy said:
> 
> 
> > That is a great idea !! Just how sensible would that be ? .... Of course that means, that I could never read this forum again, check out the 'pictures' here, drive by a yarn shop, and, and, and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> ...


The bag on the front of the new KP catalog is really calling me, BUT I made myself put it away. . . . no more yarn now. . . .I'm getting ready to retire. . . .a year early and I'm a year from being on Social Security so the next year will be a bit tight dollar wise. My job is making me crazy so it's worth it to me SO no more yarn purchases unless it's gifts. I'm certain I can find some yarn to work on. . .

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  jj


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aliceones said:


> Ca you knit doilies? I have never seen one. I love doilies but tought they had to be crocheted. i would love to try one if you can.


I taught myself both tatting and crocheting for the express purpose of creating doilies, but neither craft worked for me and I gave up the idea. Just a few days ago I saw a picture of a beautiful knitted doily on this site, and realized yes it is possible to knit them. I picked up some free patterns from the Revelry site, ordered fine needles and string from the Internet--can't wait to get started!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

You all make me feel pretty good about myself - thanks! I have been using up my stash making afghans/blankets. Doing a Feather & Fan blanket/afghan now. There is a lady on this site (in CA) who makes scarves for the local women shelters so I have started on some for her. They need to be 4"-5" wide and 60+" long so I am making stripes. Anyone else supporting her? Any good ideas? I have always knitted for warmth and now I am knitting for fashion! I have resisted buying TOO much new. But then I was reading the forum on washcloths and decided to make some. I got a 60% off (WOW) at Joann's so I bought a 12 oz Bernat Handicrafter Cotton (Peace & Love) 100% USA Cotton. Now I will make some washcloths. I haven't decided on a pattern yet. Any suggestions (patterns) for washcloths?

We start our Dress a Girl Around the World tonight at the church and I can't wait! We will be joined by a lady who I met on this forum! Small world!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

knittinninja said:


> sam07671. I ordered on line then began receiving the catalogs automatically. You can probably go KnitPicks.com and request a catalog. A word of warning....it can be a trap for yarn addicts. I like to buy the yarn that I dye myself from them. They have a lot of beautiful sock yarns,etc.
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting.cfm
> 
> I think they might be my favorite online store.


I tried to register for a cataloge and nothing happened. Ia there a trick to this? I filled out the form but nothing happened like you usually get when you request or order something.


----------



## Susan B. (May 14, 2011)

I don't know about all year, but with an afghan to crochet, a sweater to knit for a new grandniece, and a some sock yard to use up, that should speak for just about the entire year.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

I too am trying to work from my stash, but I have NO cotton so I must buy some right away, if as you say, it is going to be in short supply.

I noticed several of you mentioned KnitPicks. I got their new catalog yesterday and the yarns look great. The thing is some time ago I was on a blog of someone that knits a great deal and she mentioned that KnitPicks yarns ALWAYS pilled. I wonder if any of you have had any experience with Knit Picks yarn pilling.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

wordancer said:


> I only fell off the wagon once... darn KnitPicks!


me too. I always say I'm going to use up my stash before I buy new wool...ok...so I just say it. :roll:


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

Elaine Ohs said:


> I too am trying to work from my stach, but I have NO cotton so I must buy some right away, if as you say, it is going to be in short supply.
> 
> I noticed several of you mentioned KnitPicks. I got their new catalog yesterday and the yarns look great. The thing is some time ago I was on a blog of someone that knits a great deal and she mentioned that KnitPicks yarns ALWAYS pilled. I wonder if any of you have had any experience with Knit Picks yarn pilling.


I've never had that problem with their yarns and I've done some socks with KP yarn. With the wear and tear that socks get, if there was going to be a problem, I'd probably have it by now. . . . have always had great service and really like their products. . . jj


----------



## lomarangely (Mar 5, 2011)

I have been trying to do that for the past year, though gave myself permission to buy yarn for one project that I started and finished in 2 weeks. I have some cotton/silk blend that my son gave me, each skein is a different color and has about 191 yards. I am trying to find a pattern or patterns, but not much luck.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I make that resolution weekly!


----------



## GaGaRoo (May 16, 2011)

I TRY to knit from my stash - but I just love new yarn and patterns!


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm doing it! I promise! I am not a hoarder........except for the hobby room.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I made that vow two (maybe three already!) years ago and with rare exception, have stuck to it. I did spend some money at an actual yarn shop about 2 years ago and recently bought yarn to do some knitting for a new baby boy who is joining the family today.

I've been quite happy shopping from my stash...I've gotten quite creative with designing projects from what I have.


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Besides, when you start a project from your stash, you usually need to buy some co-ordinating yarn to do that bit of fairisle, or those stripes or another one in a different colour or.......


----------



## dcwel (May 17, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> I swore that I would not buy any yarn this year till I knit through a tote of yarn. I went through all my yarn, and what do you know...I gave away a huge plastic bag of yarn. I had an empty tote. I had to order some yarn to fill it up.


I did a little of that too........Made a resolution in Jan to knit from stash....and DID NOT make it through January...


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

I tried that about 2 years ago. I decided to make hats for all ages in stripes so I could use up those small balls of yarn. I would run short on a color and head to the store so I could finish the hat in the colors I was using. I ended up with more yarn than I started with. LOL


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

I haven't made a resolution, per se. But I have been able to use stash to knit up dragon scarves. Yes, here's the link: http://funknitsforkids.com/files/60194-52817/Fiery_Dragon_Scarf.pdf

I have donated a lot of yarn to an elementary grade level knitting class. And then I decided last night to use leftovers to make a god's eye blanket. Something to keep on some needles and add to as I finish other projects.


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

susykabloozie said:


> I haven't made a resolution, per se. But I have been able to use stash to knit up dragon scarves. Yes, here's the link: http://funknitsforkids.com/files/60194-52817/Fiery_Dragon_Scarf.pdf
> 
> I have donated a lot of yarn to an elementary grade level knitting class. And then I decided last night to use leftovers to make a god's eye blanket. Something to keep on some needles and add to as I finish other projects.


what is a god's eye blanket??


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

yes, and so far, so good! I'm so glad this thread was posted. It strengthens my resolve!


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/35333298/GOD%E2%80%99S-EYE-BLANKET

Mitered squares. The design is based on the Native American tradition of wrapping cross sticks to make a diamond shape representative of a god's eye. You can use scrap yarn to get stripes. This pattern makes smaller diamonds and sews them together to get a larger blanket.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> yes, and so far, so good! I'm so glad this thread was posted. It strengthens my resolve!


Me, too. . . . I'm going to rely on you guys to "talk me off the ledge" of buying new yarn for the next year. . . 
:hunf: . . . . jj


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> ...I've gotten quite creative with designing projects from what I have.


That is my intent...I see a lot of wild, funky vests in my future and peeps stopping me on the street to ask where I bought them at.


----------



## simbawinkeytaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Unfortunatly my stash is not that big ( I know I am going to get all kinds of comments on that). So I have to buy yarn to start a new project, but then I have some left over so my stash is going, just slowly. Be patient ladies I will catch up to you real soon.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes I did. Sort of 
The last few years my yarn budget has been almost zero so I was kind of forced into knitting from stash only.
Knowing how hard it is to pass up yarn I did give myself some breathing (spending??) room.
I usually attend a local Knit Festival that falls on or near my birthday, so I asked for money as a gift to buy a few things there. One skein was needed to complete a project from my stash, one was for a project I wanted to try but had nothing in my stash that was suitable and the last one...well it was my birthday and it was soooo pretty.
This may be defeating the purpose but a family member asked for socks as Christmas gift but I do not have sock yarn in my stash..so I may buy some sock yarn. I am telling myself I would spend money on a gift so the money I may spend on yarn is not extra spending and since the socks will be given away the yarn will not end up as more stash.


----------



## Cherizac (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been doing it for two years now. I have so much yarn, so much unspun fiber that it's crazy to spend money on more, especially when one is unemployed for over a year. 

It's amazing, really how much I have made from just my stash.


----------



## Vickyrose (Mar 17, 2011)

My stash closet is completely full--even after storing most of it in vacuum storage bags. So, no buying yarn this year.


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

I'm new to this website so unbeknownst to me, I was playing along even before I joined. I sorted my colors into "families" that went together and then proceeded to make some shawl/wraps and scarves using large needles. Because I had some very thick and very thin fuzzy yarns I used two strands most of the time. I CO about 20 - 30 stitches and every 2rd row, I changed out ONE yarn and replaced it with another color....but I left a tail of about 6 inches of the new yarn just dangle. This created a fringe on just one side. After I got to the right length I bound off. I added a button at the appropriate place and crocheted a button loop to complete the wrap. I made several scaves using the same "pattern" (no button of course). I have only one bag left of fall colored yarns. I made about 6 scarves and hats to give to the Share with Japan project that our local yarn shop is sending to Japan (for those who lost everything in the flood)and have half of my Christmas list done!!! And I liked it because they knit up fast...instant gratification which I love. Janne


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, I did that last year April - March of this year....I have since fallen off the wagon and have visited two shops in the past two weeks and made a few purchases...got to support the shops


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

After being on the mend from a bad trip/fall lately, I was finally able to go down to the basement where my stash is stored. I was so happy to get at it, that I spent over an hour sorting, choosing for the next 2 projects, re-packing, even made the cats 2 new pillows for their cubbies on the screened-in porch from a bag of not-so desirable "people" yarn that I had set aside, probably for just that purpose. It was almost like going to a familiar yarn shop !!! Maybe one has to deprive oneself of visiting the stash from time to time to truly appreciate it. On the other hand, my husband didn't want me to take to the stairs any more than needed for the first week & offered to bring EVERY PACKAGE of yarn up to me if needed (I store my stash stacked in clear zippered bed-linen bags)& I didn't want him to do that, suddenly realizing just how much is there !!! oooo nooooo ! ! !


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

It would take me years to use up my stash. I can't go by any craft store without looking at yarns. We don't have any yarn shops close by...It may be a good thing...lol


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

I totally agree with your sock-reasoning !!


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

Linda: You could always take up a new hobby (in addition to knitting of course) in order to use your coupons, but speaking from experience I will say this, 'pick one that doesn't involve any kind of inventory of material' I have umpteen hobbies but this is the year that I decided to use up all my odd ball yarn so I'm knitting toques and hats for charity like crazy. I try to make up new patterns so I don't get bored. Because I have too many different crafts, small projects are better for me. I still have 2 afghans to put together. I'm lucky that I live in a town without a LYS! I'm currently building new doors for my kitch cupboards. I also love woodworking but living in an apt keeps me in line with wood inventory. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

buttons said:


> It would take me years to use up my stash. I can't go by any craft store without looking at yarns. We don't have any yarn shops close by...It may be a good thing...lol


Ha Ha it may be a good thing...but don't forget there is always the internet.. :wink:


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

Unfortunately for me or whoever is left to clean up behind me, I also have a "fable" which of course is fabric availability beyond life expectancy. I think maybe my yarn stash isn't quite deserving of that title if I keep picking away at it.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

LOL!!!I haven't made it to my garage yet--just my closest and plastic bins in my sewing room.


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

Unfortunately for me or whoever is left to clean up behind me, I also have a "fable" which of course is fabric availability beyond life expectancy. I think maybe my yarn stash isn't quite deserving of that title if I keep picking away at it. :lol:


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I always do and I always shop..who doesn't?


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I use my stash for charity projects. I usually start these projects during holidays.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey GaGaRoo

I love the project you have as your picture. How did you do it?
I was going to send a private message but others may want to know too. Looks like a way to use up your stash! Very cool!


GaGaRoo said:


> I TRY to knit from my stash - but I just love new yarn and patterns!


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

i cleaned out the closet, got rid of a bunch of yarn, got rid of three projects i was working on that i hated and have been knitting off the stash (well, mostly) since summer of last year. i felt like i had cleaned out all my cobwebs from my brain and i have been knitting feverishly since. scarves, scarves, scarves for everyone, a sweater, a shrug, a cowl and two baby blankets. now i want to get into socks. that probably means buying sock yarn because i don't have any in my stash. i felt guilty doing it but it was the best thing i have done in a long time. i felt FREE!!!


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

My stash is from my crocheting afgan days - I have one in progress that may not get finnished for awhile. Now I want all the newer, softer fancier yarns and sock yarn. I guess the stash will stay until I run out of knitting projects that I "just have to try". I am using something from my stash to make a hobo bag for a granddaughter. I'll keep my stash for fill in projects. LOL


----------



## nomasherry (Apr 14, 2011)

Well....yes. It does seem like I have sworn to myself that I wouldn't buy any more yarn. Notice that I didn' share those thoughts with anyone else. Just couldn't bear to see them roll their eyes. LOL. May be we need to do this the 12-step program way. One day at a time. I will not buy yarn today....I will not buy yarn today...I will not buy... I will not...............


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

simbawinkeytaz said:


> Unfortunatly my stash is not that big ( I know I am going to get all kinds of comments on that). So I have to buy yarn to start a new project, but then I have some left over so my stash is going, just slowly. Be patient ladies I will catch up to you real soon.


simbawinkeytaz...lol...mine is not that big "right now' either. But I do have a secret plan going and it seems to be working. When I buy yarn for a pattern...humm oh darn I over buy...what a shame and now I have some extra to put with my stash...maybe I will find something to make with this one day. LOL!!!


----------



## simbawinkeytaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Good idea!!!!! I will have to start doing that. I'll have a stash worth bragging about in no time. May be it will match my husbands stash of hunting gear (yea right). LOL


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

simbawinkeytaz said:


> Good idea!!!!! I will have to start doing that. I'll have a stash worth bragging about in no time. May be it will match my husbands stash of hunting gear (yea right). LOL


Ya it seems to be working for me. I am now going to have to buy a tote next payday. I have it in a huge canvas shopping bag and now it is over flowing into plastic grocery bags. LOL!!!! Yep let me know how it is working out for you. I will do the same. LOL!!! I just may be in the group bragging about my stash. LOL!!!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I just returned from a garage sale where I bought 10 full skeins of yarn for $5. So much for this week's resolution. :lol:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Finnsbride said:


> I just returned from a garage sale where I bought 10 full skeins of yarn for $5. So much for this week's resolution. :lol:


Finnsbride...Thats agreat deal. No harm in that.


----------



## simbawinkeytaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Just look at it as helping someone else out with their stash.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Thats right. LOL


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Good for you pugmom5: Can't have empy bags around.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

You lucky dog! I think all of use would jump at that!


Finnsbride said:


> I just returned from a garage sale where I bought 10 full skeins of yarn for $5. So much for this week's resolution. :lol:


----------



## gothlite (May 19, 2011)

We had to move last December in the slushy snow and I cursed every box and bin I carried from one house to the other. Included were two huge plastic bins and trash bag after trash bag filled to overflowing with yarn. I realize that's probably not as much of a stash as some, but it was just too much for me. I have vowed to knit (or crochet) every bit of it and give most of the items away). A few weeks ago a co-worker told me The Dollar Tree had three skeins for a dollar but I'm proud to say I didn't rush down to buy more yarn - LOL!


----------



## Momma C (May 10, 2011)

It is so nice to know I am not alone. I have tried to tell myself (many times) not to buy any more yarn until I get through some of my stash, but I just can't do it. Most of my friends here (in Georgia) are not knitters, so they do not understand about my stash.  I am really enjoying the posts from everyone. Y'all bring a smile to my face daily and even make me laugh out loud. Thank you ladies (and gentlemen)!


----------



## susanjay (Mar 21, 2011)

I have thought about it and I am trying to get through the stash. But I know the temptations are too great to not buy something new when I see it. No sense makin g a promis to myself that I know I will not keep.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Never...buying yarn makes me too happy...and why should I deprive myself from buying new yarn? I love visiting my stash, and I love adding to it. And I do use yarn from it in addition to my buying.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

wordancer said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > ...I've gotten quite creative with designing projects from what I have.
> ...


...and shawls, cowls, shrugs, legwarmers...


----------



## mckinkrn (May 19, 2011)

I made that decision last year after reviewing my big, big stash representing about 15years worth. I have been making baby chemo caps from the baby yarn, adult chemo caps from soft yarn and I've made four afghans to give to facilities that help women and children.
I am not bragging - it has been a difficult decision to keep doing this and very rewarding at the same time.
I'm in Las Vegas, NV


----------



## jenngal77 (May 16, 2011)

I promise to knit only from my mom's stash haha...
She used to have a shop...so you can only imagine how much yarn and the quality she has


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL..yeah I think Knit Picks has us in a trance of sorts ...dang them lol 
Hugs and God Bless.

Camilla



wordancer said:


> I only fell off the wagon once... darn KnitPicks!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL..yeah I think Knit Picks has us in a trance of sorts ...dang them lol 
Hugs and God Bless.

Camilla



wordancer said:


> I only fell off the wagon once... darn KnitPicks!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Stash.......what stash.........*yarn denial* clearly LOL
You enjoy all you can Jenngal...while you can girl friend..
And bless mom for her stash lol 
If only there were a 12 step program to help us refrain from yarn..
Naw...never mind..it would hav 0 members lol

Hugs,

Camilla



jenngal77 said:


> I promise to knit only from my mom's stash haha...
> She used to have a shop...so you can only imagine how much yarn and the quality she has


----------



## ceecee (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, I resolved to knit only from my HUGE stash this year and find that's all I think about. Yarn, yarn, yarn. I have it everywhere and won't live long enough to knit it all. I try to stop myself by wondering what's going to happen to all this yarn when I'm gone.
I knitted a precious sweater for my eight year old grandson and all he could say was "Take it off, it's making me itch!".


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

Finnsbride said:


> I just returned from a garage sale where I bought 10 full skeins of yarn for $5. So much for this week's resolution. :lol:


I'm pretty sure that garage sale yarn doesn't count. . . that was simply a charitable act for the person having the garage sale. . . . :lol: jj


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

There is still time ..run like the wind girl..LOL
Camilla



gothlite said:


> We had to move last December in the slushy snow and I cursed every box and bin I carried from one house to the other. Included were two huge plastic bins and trash bag after trash bag filled to overflowing with yarn. I realize that's probably not as much of a stash as some, but it was just too much for me. I have vowed to knit (or crochet) every bit of it and give most of the items away). A few weeks ago a co-worker told me The Dollar Tree had three skeins for a dollar but I'm proud to say I didn't rush down to buy more yarn - LOL!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL Dee...
simple solution...
Each year I resolve to NOT make a resolution..then nothing to break LOL

Hugs all,
Camilla



deemail said:


> no :hunf:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I haven't resolved to knit only from my stash, but I did resolve to only have 2 WIP at any time. I was starting to lose track of which WIP I was working on.


----------



## ceecee (Mar 13, 2011)

mckinkrn said:


> I made that decision last year after reviewing my big, big stash representing about 15years worth. I have been making baby chemo caps from the baby yarn, adult chemo caps from soft yarn and I've made four afghans to give to facilities that help women and children.
> I am not bragging - it has been a difficult decision to keep doing this and very rewarding at the same time.
> I'm in Las Vegas, NV


You have bragging rights. How sweet of you to do this!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I have stash envy ....  I shall have to rectify that ! You guys really made me happy today reading all of these and realizing how much fun and how glorious it is to be a part of the community of knitters and Crocheters .. I Love it and you guys just tickled me to pieces ! Thanks!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi everyone, yes, i'm knitting or crocheting from my stash, but i get bored & when i need to get out of the house for a short while i like to go to joann fabrics or michael's craft to look at the pretty yarns. i usually ending up buying a ball of yarn to add to my collection.


----------



## nisei (Mar 31, 2011)

I would love to say I would make that resolution. I still have yarn from my college days--way too many years ago and I inherited some wonderful yarn from an aunt to was into knitting and sewing--glad I didn't get her fabric! I haven't done anything with it yet but is is old vintage yarn when the skeins cost about 25 to 75 cents!! I also have yarn that I purchased in China over 10 years ago. Still hoping that my mom wants more of what I have!!


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

When my husbands aunt died my ML sent some of her yarn to me. Ive decieded to knit shawls for her and her sister from that yarn. Kinda like a last gift from their sister


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KNITTEN NANA said:


> When my husbands aunt died my ML sent some of her yarn to me. Ive decieded to knit shawls for her and her sister from that yarn. Kinda like a last gift from their sister


That's a wonderful idea! I have made lots of caps and Project Linus to use up my stash (down to one box now!)--it's yarn I either forgot what I wanted to do with or that I just didn't like all that much any more. It does feel good to make room for "new" stuff, though I can't do that just yet (the old stash boxes are full of things I need to give away or sell!). Let's keep at it! :thumbup:


----------



## carolport (Mar 5, 2011)

Ive tried but ........... oh my gosh......... the only way I can do it is to be banned from the yarn shop!!!


----------



## aem (Apr 14, 2011)

I've made that resolution many times but, for some strange reason,it never seems to work!I still can't figure out though how my stash keeps growing!


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

Hi Sam07671. They have a 1-800 number that you might try calling. I got their catalog without requesting. I order a few skeins of yarn and one came in the box with it. I've been receiving them periodically ever since.
I love their superwash merino blend finger yarn. It is very soft and so washable. I also by their bare merino lace yarn. It is not machine washable but it knits up lovely in lace. I dye it myself if I want color. They sell these items already dyed too.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

knittinninja said:


> Hi Sam07671. They have a 1-800 number that you might try calling. I got their catalog without requesting. I order a few skeins of yarn and one came in the box with it. I've been receiving them periodically ever since.
> I love their superwash merino blend finger yarn. It is very soft and so washable. I also by their bare merino lace yarn. It is not machine washable but it knits up lovely in lace. I dye it myself if I want color. They sell these items already dyed too.


Thank you knittinnija. I called the 800 # and ggave them the info. I can't wait to get the cataloge.


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think I could stick to that vow especially with all of the beautiful out there. I also love Knit Picks!


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

I am doing much better in using the yarn in my stash since my grand daughter was born in October. I have been checking my stash before making anything for her. Yes, I have bought some yarn, but I am using alot of my stash. Of course, my plan when I retire this year is to really hit the stash. However, I will have to be retired for about 30 years if I am ever going to get through it all. I have at least 6 very large Rubbemaid containers in the basement with just acrylics in them and then I have a walk in closet that you can't walk into with all of my real fibers all bagged in the giant zip lock bags. I love to just go in and look at all of it and imagine different things I can do with all that yarn.


----------



## judithw1 (Mar 8, 2011)

My problem is that I buy yarn for a project and then I am working on something else, and when I see the yarn, I have no idea what I bought it for. I am going to have to label all my yarn. I thought that surely I would remember what I was goint to make with the yarn and maybe I will think of it soon before I buy more yarn. : )


----------



## Lily3 (May 19, 2011)

I used to stash dress materials but gave them to charities. I now run a knitting group and we knit and crochet blankets and jumpers for third world countries,been doing this work for 10 years. The yarn is now too expensive to buy for all my knitters so if anyone in the UK has any they would care to contribute for this work it would be greatly appreciated, Many thanks, Lily3


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

ahahahahahaha....never gonna happen. lol. My name is Vicki and I'm a yarnaholic.


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

that was my new years resolution but the stash keeps growing


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

I have tried it just doesn't work & I also try not to buy more knitting magazines & now with internet ....buying patterns online. I should take pics of my sewing room it is ridiculous but I love it. It makes me feel secure. Not really sure what I need to feel secure from but it is a great feeling. 
I wont even try because I would fail.
I made some steampunk hand mits for my daughter couldn't even find the right yarn for those..had to buy more. Oh dear no hope I'm afraid.


----------



## carapetunia (Apr 24, 2011)

judithw1 said:


> My problem is that I buy yarn for a project and then I am working on something else, and when I see the yarn, I have no idea what I bought it for. I am going to have to label all my yarn. I thought that surely I would remember what I was goint to make with the yarn and maybe I will think of it soon before I buy more yarn. : )


Took me years (probably 3 decades) to realize that I need to put the pattern with the yarn if I am not going to work on it for a while.

However, it is so nice to go to the boxes and drool and touch the lovely yarns I have collected. So being too efficient might take away some of that pleasure.


----------



## carapetunia (Apr 24, 2011)

lovaun said:


> that was my new years resolution but the stash keeps growing


My husband has tried for years to get to "shop" on our third floor. So overflowing with yarn now that he says he does not have a visa to visit. ) However, he says this with a smile on his face.


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

That is all I do, I have 2 trunks of yarn, oh then a big basket too, and sewing, I am trying to finish all the things I have started, I am making a dent,, thank goodness , however, dh, doesn't see that they are going. guess I will just have to show him the things that are done.
Huggles


----------



## judithw1 (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree.. I have always found something else to do with the yarn.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

No Way! I recently made a huge move from Maryland to Florida and was very silly and got rid of half my stash before the move. Besides, like PurpleV, I just discovered Alpaca and sock yarn. Gotta have!


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

i am never going to promise anyone that I would even consider this.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

ask me no questions,I'll tell you no lies. I am an addict.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

wooldeb said:


> I have tried it just doesn't work & I also try not to buy more knitting magazines & now with internet ....buying patterns online. I should take pics of my sewing room it is ridiculous but I love it. It makes me feel secure. Not really sure what I need to feel secure from but it is a great feeling.
> I wont even try because I would fail.
> I made some steampunk hand mits for my daughter couldn't even find the right yarn for those..had to buy more. Oh dear no hope I'm afraid.


what are steampunk mittens?


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> ask me no questions,I'll tell you no lies. I am an addict.


I think I am too...I'm always buying yarn even though I say I'm not going to and then I have so many projects going. I keep saying this time I will finish each project before I start another but it just doesn't seem to work.....I do believe there is no help for me. :lol:


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have all good intentions, then I walk in the store and the big, yellow, "CLEARANCE" sign beckons me like a siren. Then there's the "friends of relatives" and "relatives of friends" who are moving and not taking their stash along with them. At least I don't have to feed them like so many stray cats! Is it better to be a 'crazy yarn lady' than a 'crazy cat lady'? Might as well just throw up my hands in defeat and buy another tote....


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

joannem602 said:


> I have all good intentions, then I walk in the store and the big, yellow, "CLEARANCE" sign beckons me like a siren. Then there's the "friends of relatives" and "relatives of friends" who are moving and not taking their stash along with them. At least I don't have to feed them like so many stray cats! Is it better to be a 'crazy yarn lady' than a 'crazy cat lady'? Might as well just throw up my hands in defeat and buy another tote....


Hi Joanne. Ya I am getting to that point and I just got back into knitting last fall. I am having fun though. LOL!!!!


----------



## stitcherann (Feb 3, 2011)

House got flooded Sept 09; yarn got wet in some of the tubs that did not float across the rooms. But lost all my books ( some were Mom's, some Grandma's, and some MIL). Got the needles cleaned, and am using them, but books were old; some had 15cent prices on them. And some were really favorites. E-bay enabled me to replace some; SIL found some, but still................. Buying Legacy Yarn from Project Linus in Tucson when visiting daughter. Can never have enough, though. Will live to be 200, so I can use it all.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Agreed!
I try to make myself delete anything that comes up in my email from any knitting catalog. Don't know how long this will last.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

golden girl said:


> Nope -- I'm retiring June of next year -- gotta take advantage of the monies coming in until then


You're also doing a hedge against inflation buying now before it increases in price.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Do you ever consider your stash might be "sold" for a dollar a skein or less? When I made an inventory of my stash in 2010 and know I am a member of the SABLE (Stash Accumulating Beyond Life Expectancy) Club, I made THE resolution and haven't broken it except to buy some cotton for a keyhole scarflet I made for an American Cancer Society raffle. I've been surprised how little my 14-tub stash has gone down since January using less than 2 skeins a week on knitted charity infant and chemo hats and a prayer shawl.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

That was my New Year's resolution as well. I've gone down 2 rubbermaid containers. But I've also bought yarn for 4 projects. Ironically I've knitted mostly baby things. As weird as that is, I thought at the time that should anyone have a baby or new grandchild I'd have a ready made gift. What has happen is a bumper load of new babies. 5 friends and neighbors have told me that they've become or are becoming grandparents. I've turned them lose on my items already made. What a joy to watch their faces as they pick out the item that they want. So much more fun than just selecting it myself. It's inspired me to continue that policy. I also vowed to sell on this site some of the hundreds of my knitting books. So far I've only been able to part with 4!!! They're the hardest to eliminate.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

not getting rid of any of my stuff if I dont live long enough to use it my kids can have the fun of giving it away or as I laugh and tell them they can have the biggest bond fire in history.Glenda


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I love my stash of yarn. My family tell me DO NOT BUY ANY MORE YARN!!! But I just have too. Now when I go to the Thrift Shop, the ladies there tell me come to the back, we have yarn for you or you are the lady that makes stuff for the needy and I know of someone you has stopped knitting and want to give the yarn to someone who appreciates it.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

What is it with us? Even though we have a lot of stash we keep adding to it. Everytime I came home with more yarn my husband would say.."Did you need it?" and my reply always was...."It was on sale! how could you not buy it!" and I just get another tote....lol


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

We collect yarn/fabric because we love fiber! We don't have to justify it do we? Do stamp collectors and coin collectors USE their collection? I think not! So the way I see it collecting yarn is far superior to those useless collections because we will use some of it!....someday


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

and then the OTHER part of the statement is............look at the $$$ I saved! grin
What is your dog? poodle or Bichon?


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

He's a Bichon named Binji...he lights up my life.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! I thought my spare room had a large stash! You could have a garage sale... I know how you feel, I couldn't part with mine...!!


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> That was my New Year's resolution as well. I've gone down 2 rubbermaid containers. But I've also bought yarn for 4 projects. Ironically I've knitted mostly baby things. As weird as that is, I thought at the time that should anyone have a baby or new grandchild I'd have a ready made gift. What has happen is a bumper load of new babies. 5 friends and neighbors have told me that they've become or are becoming grandparents. I've turned them lose on my items already made. What a joy to watch their faces as they pick out the item that they want. So much more fun than just selecting it myself. It's inspired me to continue that policy. I also vowed to sell on this site some of the hundreds of my knitting books. So far I've only been able to part with 4!!! They're the hardest to eliminate.


Now I know Im not the only one who makes baby clothes for just for the satisfaction of making them. I have a wicker trunk full of baby items. My girls shop there when they are invited to a baby shower. My third grandchild will be here soon so I have been knitting alot of baby stuff. My girls call my trunk the NaNa box and raid it often.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I have cancelled my KnitPicks paper and e-mail catalogues.
I think I've already cancelled all other catalogues.
I look at online patterns, save a bunch, but am not going to begin anything new at all. Knowing there are at least 76 projects at varying points of progress in my house is ... unnerving. I must complete them! I doubt it's possible this year, but maybe by the end of 2012. 
No ink shall be spent in printing out patterns that I cannot begin immediately. I won't even turn the printer on. 
I had begun my yarn diet last August, but fell off the wagon in March. Three bucks netted me a very big bag of gorgeous sock yarn! I couldn't resist it! But that lovely yarn will sit unknit until my WIPs/UFOs are disposed of.
The only yarn permitted to enter my house will be gifted yarn from others' destashing, and it will be given freely to new knitters in our group.

My mantra is: no more yarn, no new projects.

Jessica-Jean
Last yarn purchase: 2011/03/28 
Last project begun: 2011/04/25


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

Alas Jessica-Jean, You are a better woman than I. I just bought a bag of clearance yarn from the LYS.....but then I did vow to not buy any in the month of June....I have more than a week left before I have to quit cold turkey


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

One of my more annoying memories...I once held a rummage sale (the first and final). It was to raise money for my Granddaughter's trip to Europe with her high school orchestra. We had a big sign up explaining the reason for the sale. I packaged every bit of my stash and sold it for nothing. There was one bag with about five large skeins of wool that I priced at $1. Easily worth $10 or more. My dentist's wife asked me to sell it to her for 50 cents. She said it was for her mother. I sold it to her. I have never been so annoyed. I believe we paid for at least one of their kid's education. It's a small town.....and it still aggravates me after 15 years.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I was off the wagon the second day, but I'm still going to try to reduce my stash . . .


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

How right you are? At least our hobby does not just sit there. It is useful.


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

Warning! Doilies! DON'T DO IT! Nobody wants doilies! I have some that were knit or crocheted probably 100 years ago in the bottom of my cedar chest if you want doilies. You are welcome to them. You've heard of birth control? This is doily control. :lol:


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

Whew! It really can get to be an addiction after a while. I went through a doll collecting period a few years ago that was white hot for a while. But then I realized it was the same feeling with the yarn or fabric or whatever. The finding and getting it were the fun -- not the using it, the follow through. This thread has encouraged me to go back to my stash. Discovered that I don't like a bunch of it (why it isn't used I guess) and I will give it to a thrift shop for sure. Great idea. I could never just toss it. Thanks for the interesting discussion.


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

There is definiyely a market for doilies. Check out a reputable antique store or sell on line. If you don't want them there are many people who do. Where are you located?


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

My doilies and I reside in southern California. But the doilies are from TN.


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

I had Maxx (notice the 2 exess. he had a loving attitude. We had him for 14.5 yrs until 2.5 yrs ago. I now have Beau who is a Lahchon.............Lahsa/Bichon. A WONDERFUL guy. A rescue dog and has picked up the best of both breeds. Bichons are the best, even with their idiocyncrasys.............aka: potty training. I LOVE the Bichon-ness. My dtr just adopted a Tsichoo (sp?)/Bichon and is he ever a sweety! Our Maxx was the alpha dog in the house. Never had a dog in that status but he trainedus. grin


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

So cute and all tht hair. He looks like a perm gone wild. LOL!!!Just adorable. I have a Jack Russell/Rat Terrier mix. Double trouble with those 2 breeds in 1 dog. I love her very much. She just turned 4 March 3 and the reason for my user name. Her name is Samatha. Good loving dog but will wantt o take on any dog that is 20 times her size. She is a trip :lol: :lol:


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

Gimmewords; Wrong coast for me to come get them even though I love California.Lived a year in Monterrey and loved it. Visited San Diego for the birth of my third grandchild and ejoyed that too. Was there in time for the Cinco de Mayo festivities. Please don't throw the doilies away. There was a lot of work and love in their making. Just remembered you said they are in Tenn. I'm in SC closer but not close enough.


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

Of course I cannot toss those doilies. They are filled with amazing work. I am just pointing out that most people do not decorate or use doilies these days. Maybe they will stage a come back. Who knows. They are still, however, at this moment, at the bottom of my cedar chest in CA. They were made in TN.


----------



## jenngal77 (May 16, 2011)

knittinninja said:


> We collect yarn/fabric because we love fiber! We don't have to justify it do we? Do stamp collectors and coin collectors USE their collection? I think not! So the way I see it collecting yarn is far superior to those useless collections because we will use some of it!....someday


I LOVE THIS. You are so right!! eh-hem, I'm a stamp collector lol.


----------



## jenngal77 (May 16, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Stash.......what stash.........*yarn denial* clearly LOL
> You enjoy all you can Jenngal...while you can girl friend..
> And bless mom for her stash lol
> If only there were a 12 step program to help us refrain from yarn..
> ...


Funny thing is, I wasn't this bad until these past few months. She's always hearing "ooooh mom can I have that for this..I'll make you this with that..." lol


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

Gimmewords.... I still make, sell and decorate with doilies. There is hope for yours yet. Cherish them as a part of history!


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Mernie - I have a long history of people not having a clue of what something is wirth but I won't start because it would make me mad all over again.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

mernie said:


> One of my more annoying memories...I once held a rummage sale (the first and final). It was to raise money for my Granddaughter's trip to Europe with her high school orchestra. We had a big sign up explaining the reason for the sale. I packaged every bit of my stash and sold it for nothing. There was one bag with about five large skeins of wool that I priced at $1. Easily worth $10 or more. My dentist's wife asked me to sell it to her for 50 cents. She said it was for her mother. I sold it to her. I have never been so annoyed. I believe we paid for at least one of their kid's education. It's a small town.....and it still aggravates me after 15 years.


see the above remark. >,<


----------



## marisa renn (Feb 5, 2011)

I am trying but it has been a struggle! Hehehehe!


----------



## marisa renn (Feb 5, 2011)

I am trying but it has been a struggle! Hehehehe!


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

Mernie, I know what you mean. I dont' know why people think they should get something so much cheaper than you priced it. I understand dickering over something that cost hundreds of dollars but a BUCK!!! Good Grief!....and knowing it was a fund raiser for your child's trip to boot!!
I had to move to a smaller place so had to sell a lot of my quilting fabric at a garage sale. I buy top quality stuff at quilt shops. Most of the fabric costs between $8 and $12 a yard. I was selling for $2 a yard and people wanted it for 50 cents. I just told them that I would rather donate it to a group that sews for charity...which I ended up doing with a lot of it.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone have an answer for this:
If the stash yarn sits around for a few years, does the wool/yarn "spoil"? i.e. will the yarn not break or shred?

Also-when you have a bunch of yarn that you obviously had planned for a specific project, which didn't happen and you no longer know what the pattern was, how do you find appropriate patterns now. I have a bagful of lovely, soft yarn in several shades of beige, off-white and greyish white and I have no clue as to what to do with it. Any ideas?
Billie


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Still hard at it, Deb. I decided to make a scarf a few days ago and still haven't got there. Been on laptop too much. Did manage to come out of Spotlight without yarn last week. Now that never happens!! Did buy a couple of hats and trimmings from the materials section with great intensions of stitching braids, rick-rack and fringing on the Mexican one. That's our theme for next week. This is a very expensive activity, especially when I had 3 that I was about to give away. but will now give to local college students to wear when they come to help out.


----------



## sunshinedays (May 21, 2011)

Hi All,
It seems like I am in good company here with my yarn stash! I full heartedly agree that passing by beautiful yarn that is on sale is a crime! Because you just know, you will not see *that* sale of *that* yarn for *that* price *ever* again and it will *haunt* you!

And if your further away from home, it is even worse! Because you can not even go back and buy it later! What also adds to it is the fact that the companies change their yarn constantly (which is also a good thing:-D), so you know that all yarns are only available a limited time but no one know how long! It boils down to: every opportunity to buy yarn - especially on sale - is a once in a lifetime opportunity! (That is my excuse for buying)

And then of course, if you have a specific project in mind you never have the right yarn in the right thickness and the right color in your stash!

In my eyes yarn can be compared with the collection of vases for flowers: No matter how many vases you have, when someone brings you a flower bouquet and you never have a vase in the right size in your collection.

I have a closet full of yarn even though I try to avoid buying on a regular base, because I know the stash grows faster then I can knit it away.

Could I ever keep a resolution not to buy - no! I just try to limit the amount I buy. Meaning I only buy if I have a project in mind for that yarn, I try to only buy yarn that is on sale and never buy yarn that has synthetic fibers in it, except sock-yarn.


----------



## sunshinedays (May 21, 2011)

Billie B said:


> Does anyone have an answer for this:
> If the stash yarn sits around for a few years, does the wool/yarn "spoil"? i.e. will the yarn not break or shred?
> 
> Also-when you have a bunch of yarn that you obviously had planned for a specific project, which didn't happen and you no longer know what the pattern was, how do you find appropriate patterns now. I have a bagful of lovely, soft yarn in several shades of beige, off-white and greyish white and I have no clue as to what to do with it. Any ideas?
> Billie


No, yarn does not spoil. The only thing that can happen is that moths get into it. And even then it can most always still be used. To avoid the moths you can put small fabric bags with lavender flowers in them in between you yarn.

And in regards to your stash, the first question you need to ask yourself is: What do I see when I look at this yarn? Do I see myself wrapped in a sweater, a blanket, scarf, hat made out of this yarn? Can I see my child / grandchild etc. wrapped in this yarn in form of a sweater, blanket, scarf etc. 
After you have narrowed what item you see in the yarn you decide the specifics: short / long sleeves, what kind of sleeves? Length / width of scarf? etc. And last, but not least you decide on the color: one color or multi / how many colors, back ground color, which pattern, etc...

Or, whenever you look at knitting books, loose patterns, magazines etc. you keep your yarn in mind and when you see a pattern that touches you, you try to imagine it in your yarn.

Either way, I find you have to be patient. It will jump at you when all is right. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Billie B said:


> Does anyone have an answer for this:
> If the stash yarn sits around for a few years, does the wool/yarn "spoil"? i.e. will the yarn not break or shred?


The answer to this is in another topic:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9702-1.html


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

In my charity knitting groups, if we receive a wool yarn donation, pull on the yarn and it breaks, it gets trashed. It's not worth our time to use.


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

thank you, Maxx did not look like that all the time..........a definate grooming day.
You must have alot of energy to keep up with your little gal. busy breed.
enclosed is our new guy. a lahsa/bichon blend and just a terrific dog.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Bucketknitter said:


> I have a persona; set of "rules" that I am going to try to follow:
> 
> I will finish 2 WIPs or UFOs before I start a new project.
> 
> ...


I like your plan, Karen. I put my projects up on the fridge. I'm not allowed to put any more up until one comes down. I like the two plan. I was going to only use the yarn I had, but I thought of doing a scarf for my sister-in-law for Xmas. She likes tourquoise and I don't think I have any. However, I don't have to buy it now, though Jo-Ann's has a sale. Somedays, its a blessing being broke;-). Its so much easier to work with what you've got when you have no money! Alas, I'll check my stash first, then start planning a yarn purchase. First, I need a durable gift for my youngest brother, one that can take some fascinating wrapping...

But in a sense, I'm trying to get rid of my project stash. It does help posting them somewhere where I'm often looking. Then I'm reminded of the things I need to finish...like dragons with wings so they don't end up looking like barney(and they're not even purple).


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

He is adorable! He looks like a pup, how old is he?


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

I resolve that every year! Plus I always resolve to finish unfinished projects . . . .


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

What an amazingly beautiful cowl/hood you have there. Can you tell me about it?


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

he was 3 in March. A rescue dog from Souix City, Iowa. One day from being put down. Mars (Midwest Animal Rescue have folks all over the country who go in, buy the animals and bring them up here to the Twin Cities to be checked, micro chipped, nuetered etc and then fostered. I found that cute little face with his underbite on Petfinders.com and fell in love! We passed inspection of the house and fenced yard and only then did we get o meet him. I just fell head over heels. One of our dtrs just got a rescue tshit soo/bichon (sp?) 8 month old puppy and is he ever wonderful. lots of great animals out there. Beau had wonderful manners, leash pottying etc and we could not figure out why no one claimed him unless it was $$plus economy bad times. but lucky us!!!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

They have pet hoarders and just plain hoarder shows on TV (my favorite show was the lady hoarder who bought the house next door because she ran out of room in her own house) . Let's hope they don't start looking for us to put on a show!



joannem602 said:


> I have all good intentions, then I walk in the store and the big, yellow, "CLEARANCE" sign beckons me like a siren. Then there's the "friends of relatives" and "relatives of friends" who are moving and not taking their stash along with them. At least I don't have to feed them like so many stray cats! Is it better to be a 'crazy yarn lady' than a 'crazy cat lady'? Might as well just throw up my hands in defeat and buy another tote....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> They have pet hoarders and just plain hoarder shows on TV (my favorite show was the lady hoarder who bought the house next door because she ran out of room in her own house) . Let's hope they don't start looking for us to put on a show!


Don't even _joke_ about that possibility! If they ever do come looking for yarn or bag hoarders, they'd think they'd hit the mother lode in my house.

OK, so I haven't yet resorted to renting a storage unit as Lily Chin has said she has, but I don't get _given_ yarn by various companies either.

Jessica-Jean - working on WIPs from stash
Last yarn purchase: 2011/03/28 
Last project begun: 2011/04/25


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

SJ said:


> he was 3 in March. A rescue dog from Souix City, Iowa. One day from being put down. Mars (Midwest Animal Rescue have folks all over the country who go in, buy the animals and bring them up here to the Twin Cities to be checked, micro chipped, nuetered etc and then fostered. I found that cute little face with his underbite on Petfinders.com and fell in love! We passed inspection of the house and fenced yard and only then did we get o meet him. I just fell head over heels. One of our dtrs just got a rescue tshit soo/bichon (sp?) 8 month old puppy and is he ever wonderful. lots of great animals out there. Beau had wonderful manners, leash pottying etc and we could not figure out why no one claimed him unless it was $$plus economy bad times. but lucky us!!!


What a cutie. I have a friend with a pup like that - underbite and all - so cute. I was over at this friends house with another friend who is afraid of dogs - she seemed to deal with Adam OK until her sneaked up on her and licked her leg. hee, hee.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

SJ said:


> he was 3 in March. A rescue dog from Souix City, Iowa. One day from being put down. Mars (Midwest Animal Rescue have folks all over the country who go in, buy the animals and bring them up here to the Twin Cities to be checked, micro chipped, nuetered etc and then fostered. I found that cute little face with his underbite on Petfinders.com and fell in love! We passed inspection of the house and fenced yard and only then did we get o meet him. I just fell head over heels. One of our dtrs just got a rescue tshit soo/bichon (sp?) 8 month old puppy and is he ever wonderful. lots of great animals out there. Beau had wonderful manners, leash pottying etc and we could not figure out why no one claimed him unless it was $$plus economy bad times. but lucky us!!!


You sure are lucky...enjoy the little guy they are so precious.


----------



## Marilyn Jane (May 10, 2011)

I love hearing so many are in the same situation as I am. If I lived 3 more life times, I couldn't get it all knit.Marilyn


----------



## jenngal77 (May 16, 2011)

SJ said:


> thank you, Maxx did not look like that all the time..........a definate grooming day.
> You must have alot of energy to keep up with your little gal. busy breed.
> enclosed is our new guy. a lahsa/bichon blend and just a terrific dog.


OMG this is the cutest little dog I have ever seen!!


----------



## jenngal77 (May 16, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> They have pet hoarders and just plain hoarder shows on TV (my favorite show was the lady hoarder who bought the house next door because she ran out of room in her own house) . Let's hope they don't start looking for us to put on a show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that episode! I watch those shows regularly to help remind my lazy ass to clean LOL


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

man oh man hope nobody is looking my direction my stach is all over my house and i have a 4 bedroom house with only my hubby and me i told my hubby at least when he kicks a bag of yarn he doest hurt his toe haha am tring to cut down on my yarn but am not doing a very good job oh well love knitting wont quit thats the way the cookie crumbles ha love this site


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi SJ, I've told my husband that and he says I know how you could have saved 100%!!!! LOL. MEN, they just don't seem to understand to they, except when it comes to guns and bulletts!!! Different subject there.


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep
Men................go figure.........can't live with ém, can't live without them. and this from me who will have our 52 anniv. this year..............
grin


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

SJ - CONGRATULATIONS. That is certainly a milestone in your life. GOOD FOR YOU.


----------



## aem (Apr 14, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS SJ and I hope for some more good years for both of you.


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

if i lived 3 more lifetimes and could knit 28 hrs of the day i may be able to catch up so my hubby could find the other end of the house haha


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

No, but a lot of my stash yarn is used for my charity knitting. I'm so proud to clean out my stash. Next year this time; I'll be reorganizing my craft room... If I don't decide to knit another 365 hats.


----------



## fnjbaker (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi, 71bear. You mention a Maryland S& W show. I live in a Virginia suburb of D.C. & would love to know of craft shows (or a source of yarns, patterns, etc.) around here. What is a S&W show? Hopefully, it's something like I have in mind &. also hopefully, such shows are held somewhere near my home???
Thanks so much to you & other members of this absolutely wonderful site. I'm a fairly new knitter & an even newer crocheter so really appreciate this site & its members.


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

I watch that show as well. At least I keep my stash picked up and put away somewhere, except what is beside my chair and hey I'm using that or I will get to it right after I get through with this bunch of yarn.


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

just ask hubby about getting rid of his hobby see what he says and squalls also


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

SJ said:


> Yep
> Men................go figure.........can't live with ém, can't live without them. and this from me who will have our 52 anniv. this year..............
> grin


I agree. We will have our 44 anniversary this year.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

what about sports? My husband is a sports freek !!! At our house NFL stands for No Family Life. I buy lots yarn during football season and he never knows !!!


----------



## jenngal77 (May 16, 2011)

I had to go to the store and buy some hot pink yarn. My mom didn't have that in her stash. I am making a baby afghan for my pregnant friend and her colors are black, white, and hot pink.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Knitting and watching Packer games is when I use up the green and gold yarn....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jenngal77 said:


> I had to go to the store and buy some hot pink yarn. My mom didn't have that in her stash. I am making a baby afghan for my pregnant friend and her colors are black, white, and hot pink.


haha ... i just did the same back in april ...


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

those colors are very striking. Great job!!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

It seems that to use up yarn in my stash, I NEED just one more ball for the designated project, so I go to my LYS and buy that one more ball and usually several more besides! I also go to thrift stores, yard sales, etc., although I don't REALLY need ANYTHING(!) and usually come away with something! AND---I don't have a husband to roll his eyes at yet another purchase!


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

linkan said:


> jenngal77 said:
> 
> 
> > I had to go to the store and buy some hot pink yarn. My mom didn't have that in her stash. I am making a baby afghan for my pregnant friend and her colors are black, white, and hot pink.
> ...


Beautiful!!! That's what I like -- pink with attitude!!!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

wordancer said:


> I only fell off the wagon once... darn KnitPicks!


Yes I am trying to do that. The only problem I have I run out of yarn when working on a project and have to make a trip to the LYS. I am getting very good about just buying what I need and not buying something that catches my eye. Thats how I got in trouble in the first place.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

very nice blankets.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

FABLE?---I'm a sewer as well as a knitter, and a book lover, so I have 'fable', 'yable' and 'lable'.As I'm an old maid,my nieces will have the job of clearing out my abode--if I'm not already dead, they'll kill me, when they see all the STUFF!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> very nice blankets.


thanks , they are both crochet though ... and the flowers made the smaller one pop ... they were her colors and she loved them , Her baby is now three weeks old and just precious !  The larger blanket was intended as a nursing blanket ... they were going to move to alaska ... thus the blankets in april lol but lucky us he was stationed here in Louisville instead !


----------

